# Army specific forums?



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok first off this is my favorite site I love it but sometimes you want to read about only certain armies and they might not be so popular so can you guys share what forums are for centain armies

For example Ogre Kingdoms has "The ogre stronghold"


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

bolter and chainsword.

And I don't know any others, I would love to know though coz sometimes I only want to check out what people are doing with specific armies.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been there before thanks
I know High Elves have their own Ulthuan.net


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Wood Elves - Asrai.org
Bretonnians - Round Table of Bretonnia

thems my armies


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow thank you I love WE


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

There's http://www.vampirecounts.net/ for.....well Vampire Counts.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

and there is an Empire under Warhammer Empire Forums as well.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Bugmans Brewery for Dwarfs


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice thanks you guys still looking for rats,lizards,warriors of Chaos


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

www.Tomb-Kings.net


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

There is the underempire for SKaven, The chamber of the everchosen for the warriors of chaos, teh demonic Legion for the Deamons, the herdstone for Beastmen, and there is chaos dwarf online for the chaos dwarfs.
That is everythign that i can think of at the moment i'm sure you will find them quekly by using google.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Lustria-online.com for lizardmen


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Da-warpath for Greenskins I think that's all folks
Let's enjoy some reading


----------

